# Huayi carb



## John Lebleboojian (Oct 22, 2017)

I have a Craftsman 179cc snow thrower that has a huayi hy-27 carb. On top for the carb is metering plug made of plastic that's held in by the idle screw face (normally screwed in). These metering plugs usually have a hole threw it side by side and a pin hole on the bottom. I have the two side by side holes, but the bottom seems to not to have one. Is this normal for this carb? And if its clogged where can I get a replacement of this valve?


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

That is the low speed or idle speed jet. I have never seen one that does not have a bottom hole.

The plastic ones have a brass insert on the bottom with a very small hole. I would bet it is plugged. 1st try to spray some brake cleaner through the bottom with the straw attached. Carb cleaner may be too agressive for the plastic. If it does not flow through, next , Try to pass a small wire through it. But dont force anything as you do not want to open the diameter.
If you have an air compressor blow air through it. It should have a hole, I just don't know how small....but it is pretty darn small. You may be able to get some small pin gauges or micro drills at an industrial supply or hardware and measure it. Again be careful to not open up the diameter


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I just worked on a carb on a 208cc LCT snow engine. It is similar to what you describe on your Craftsman. I measured the idle orifice with some micro drills. A .0140 drill passes while a .017 does not. So it is something in between. You can pick up some micro drills at Harbor Freight or ebay.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Or what I commonly use on motorcycle carb sets, stiff .013" wire made from the E string of a guitar..............


----------

